# Wolves in the Uintas? (South Slope)



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

I was up high on the South Slope of the Uintas this week. 

I swear I heard wolves. I've been around coyotes a lot, and these were not coyotes. Didn't sound like dogs either. They were howling, and heard a couple of barks too. I never saw them. Just heard them. There were two groups, on two ridges, talking with each other. 

Am I going nuts, or are there wolves in the Uintas?


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Nope. I believe they are up there.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

I believe it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

They could be the "Wolves of Brokeback Mountain". Haven't heard much about them lately.

See post #237 here:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/29-other-kinds-animals/36764-wolves-trail-cam-24.html#post1271929

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

ssssnake529 said:


> I was up high on the South Slope of the Uintas this week.
> 
> I swear I heard wolves. I've been around coyotes a lot, and these were not coyotes. Didn't sound like dogs either. They were howling, and heard a couple of barks too. I never saw them. Just heard them. There were two groups, on two ridges, talking with each other.
> 
> Am I going nuts, or are there wolves in the Uintas?


Welcome to the forum by the way. You are new aren't you, or are you just one of the members that couldn't figure out how to reset your password and just started another account?

The UWN is "Utah Wolf Central". Everything you need to know about Utah wolves can be found here: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/29-other-kinds-animals/36764-wolves-trail-cam.html

.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

^^^&#55357;&#56859;


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i don't know why they wouldn't be up here. they have quite the range and the uintas are perfect for them. 

not sure what i saw but the size and coloration of these predators seem consistent with wolves. the elk i had been seeing were no where to be found.


----------



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

wyogoob said:


> Welcome to the forum by the way. You are new aren't you, or are you just one of the members that couldn't figure out how to reset your password and just started another account?
> 
> The UWN is "Utah Wolf Central". Everything you need to know about Utah wolves can be found here: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/29-other-kinds-animals/36764-wolves-trail-cam.html
> 
> .


I am new to the forum. (Been in Utah 8 years. In Colorado for 16 before that.)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

APD said:


> i don't know why they wouldn't be up here. they have quite the range and the uintas are perfect for them.
> 
> not sure what i saw but the size and coloration of these predators seem consistent with wolves. the elk i had been seeing were no where to be found.


According to the DWR those would be hybrid chihuahua's interbred with mongrel mutts before they would be labeled as possible wolves.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

So essentially nobody believes that the Wyoming and Montana wolves have reached Utah yet, then?

Am I reading that right?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Karl said:


> So essentially nobody believes that the Wyoming and Montana wolves have reached Utah yet, then?
> 
> Am I reading that right?


I believe that the DWR's official position on Utah wolves is something like:

"We've had evidence of individual wolves in Utah, but so far there has been no proof of an established wolf pack in Utah."


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Clarq said:


> I believe that the DWR's official position on Utah wolves is something like:
> 
> "We've had evidence of individual wolves in Utah, but so far there has been no proof of an established wolf pack in Utah."


Except that 3 years ago my daughter was face to face at 20 feet with a wolf pack near Park City. One of the wolves had just been hit by a car and was laying in the road and the rest of the pack was right there. She stopped to see what was in the road and turned to stare at a wolf not more than 20 feet from her car. I called the DWR and reported the dead wolf. They came out and removed it and never returned my calls to check on the DNA samples....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Karl said:


> So essentially nobody believes that the Wyoming and Montana wolves have reached Utah yet, then?
> 
> ..............................


Who said that?

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*5th Dimension*



ssssnake529 said:


> I was up high on the South Slope of the Uintas this week.
> 
> I swear I heard wolves. I've been around coyotes a lot, and these were not coyotes. Didn't sound like dogs either. They were howling, and heard a couple of barks too. I never saw them. Just heard them. There were two groups, on two ridges, talking with each other.
> 
> Am I going nuts, or are there wolves in the Uintas?


Maybe this will help. post #57 here: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/29-other-kinds-animals/36764-wolves-trail-cam-6.html#post390978

_*Re: Wolves on trail cam* __ 
...................................................
I think wolves, with the exception of those with blue radio collars, can, at will, slip in and out of the 5th dimension, similar to what Big Foot does. This ability to appear and then dissappear is why the American Indian reveres wolves, Big Foot, albino Bison, and UWN member .45 so much. Given Utah has a 5th dimension, another dimension over Wyoming or Idaho at any rate, we're just not seeing them; they're rendering themselves invisible here.

I'm sure all of you that had trail cameras on public ground have taken them down. Prolly a good idea from what I read on the outdoor forums. The rest of you need to make sure the batteries are fresh and the lenses clean for the long winter.

Confidence is high. With the increasing popularity of the gutless method in Utah more and more wolves (and coyotes, wolverines, mountain lions, golden eagles, and jaguars) will be moving into the state to feed on the endless bounty of protein left out in the woods._


----------

